# al cel sia



## RedRag

Hola,

Estic llegint un llibre on cada cop que es refereix una persona mort, es diu "al cel sia".

Com l'entenc, sia és l'antica forma de sigui, és a dir l'subjunctif de ésser (3ª persona), tal com siau era la 5ª pers.

Per això, en el llibre, he entés l'expression. La cosa és que ara l'ha usat la TPS. Em pregunto si aquest ús és comù i és gaire obligatori. De fet, després de preguntar-me'n, he pensat que millor sia preguntar-vos-en. Que us sembla?

Gràcies


----------



## Heiwajin

Hola RedRag,

M'atreviria a dir que la forma normal és de la tercera persona és "sigui" (si més no en el català oriental). Però quan es fa la construcció "al cel sia" molts cops el "sigui" es substitueix per "sia" que em sembla que és una forma més pròpia de l'occidental, sense saber-te dir d'on concretament. Així i tot, "al cel sigui" tampoc em sona malament.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Heiwajin said:


> Així i tot, "al cel sigui" tampoc em sona malament.


 
Tens raó. És com dir "o sigui" o "o sia" per "that is".

Hey, RedRag! It's so exciting helping you with your current read!


----------



## ernest_

És curiós, jo sempre havia pensat que "adéu siau" venia de "adéu sí, au!". Sempre s'aprenen coses noves


----------



## brau

La tercera persona del singular de present de subjuntiu del verb "ésser" és "siga" a València, i la de segona persona del plural oscil.la entre "sigau" i "sigueu", depén de zones. En la llengua estàndard al País Valencià però, les formes correctes són:

siga
sigues
siga
siguem
sigueu
siguen

Així que per a un valencià resulta més fàcil entendre aquesta frase. Crec que a la Catalunya occidental també ho diuen així, però d'això no n'estic gens segur.


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> La tercera persona del singular de present de subjuntiu del verb "ésser" és "siga" a València, i la de segona persona del plural oscil.la entre "sigau" i "sigueu", depén de zones. En la llengua estàndard al País Valencià però, les formes correctes són:
> 
> siga
> sigues
> siga
> siguem
> sigueu
> siguen
> 
> Així que per a un valencià resulta més fàcil entendre aquesta frase. Crec que a la Catalunya occidental també ho diuen així, però d'això no n'estic gens segur.



Sí, també ho diem així  Tot i que la primera i tercera persona del singular ho diem "sigue".


----------



## brau

Dixie! said:


> Sí, també ho diem així  Tot i que la primera i tercera persona del singular ho diem "sigue".



Cert, al País Valencià, des de la ciutat de Castelló (inclosa), cap al nord, també ho pronuncien així.


----------



## chics

Hola!

Has d'utilitzar les formes verbals actuals, les que t'indica el _*Brau*_ més amunt. El que passa és que hi ha algunes poques expressions que han esdevingut fórmules fetes i mantenen la forma antiga del verb:
- *Adéu siau* (és plural, però ho fem servir tal qual per a una sola persona)
- *Al cel sia.*
- *Maleït sia!* (Damned!)

El fet de dir "al cel sia" no és obligatori però és força freqüent.


----------



## brau

chics said:


> Hola!
> 
> Has d'utilitzar les formes verbals actuals, les que t'indica el _*Brau*_ més amunt. El que passa és que hi ha algunes poques expressions que han esdevingut fórmules fetes i mantenen la forma antiga del verb:
> - *Adéu siau* (és plural, però ho fem servir tal qual per a una sola persona)
> - *Al cel sia.*
> - *Maleït sia!* (Damned!)
> 
> El fet de dir "al cel sia" no és obligatori però és força freqüent.



Be, cal dir RedRag que aquestes que he dit jo són les formes utilitzades a les variants occidentals, i les estàndard al País Valencià. Al principat les estàndard serien, si no m'equivoque:

sigui
siguis
sigui
siguem
sigueu
siguin

Diria que a les illes les estàndard també són aquestes, però no ho puc assegurar. Les variants occidentals són més arcaiques, i es relacionen més amb les del llatí, per això se semblen més a aquest "al cel sia" que s'ha mantés intacte durant segles. En italià modern, afegiré, aquest "siga/sigui" és també "sia".


----------



## chics

Brau!


----------



## serviusA

chics said:


> Hola!
> 
> Has d'utilitzar les formes verbals actuals, les que t'indica el _*Brau*_ més amunt. El que passa és que hi ha algunes poques expressions que han esdevingut fórmules fetes i mantenen la forma antiga del verb:
> - *Adéu siau* (és plural, però ho fem servir tal qual per a una sola persona)
> - *Al cel sia.*
> - *Maleït sia!* (Damned!)
> 
> El fet de dir "al cel sia" no és obligatori però és força freqüent.


Crec que aqui l'"Adéu siau" no s'empra com a plural. Més aviat és la forma "Vos/Vostè" ("Que Vos siau...")
En català oriental seria equivalent a "Adéu sigueu vos"


----------



## Olaszinhok

brau said:


> al cel sia" que s'ha mantés intacte durant segles. En italià modern, afegiré, aquest "siga/sigui" és també "sia".


Si no m'erro, crec que la forma verbal _sia _encara s'empra a les illes, fa uns dies en Xiscoms així  ho va escriure en un missatge.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola Olaszinho*s*:  


Olaszinhok said:


> Si no m'erro, crec que la forma verbal _sia _encara s'empra a les illes, fa uns dies en Xiscom*s* així  ho va escriure en un missatge.


Corregesc; cinc missatges:

me'n afluix, ¿com traduir-ho en espanyol?
un pam d'ulls/ orelles/ boca/ llengua/ 
Verb de moviment seguit d'infinitiu, com s'enllaça 
doi, doiut
til·lo (



brau said:


> Diria que a les illes les estàndard també són aquestes, però no ho puc assegurar. Les variants occidentals són més arcaiques, i es relacionen més amb les del llatí, per això se semblen més a aquest "al cel sia" que s'ha mantés intacte durant segles. En italià modern, afegiré, aquest "siga/sigui" és també "sia".


Hola Brau:
En aquest llogaret mediterrani sempre s'ha dit “al cel sia”.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Xiscomx said:


> Olaszinho*s*


Perdona'm per haver escrit malament el teu nom i gràcies pels enllaços.


----------



## Xiscomx

No res, ja estam en paus.
De res, no es mereixen.


----------



## Penyafort

A mi tampoc no se'm fan gens estranyes aquestes expressions amb _sia_. Són simplement formes fossilitzades.


----------



## Elxenc

Xiscomx said:


> No res, ja estam en paus.
> De res, no es mereixen.


M'agradat el teu : Estem en _*pauS*_. És cert que usem/usàvem el plural i no el singular com fa el castellà. Jo m'he basat en el meus records infantils/juvenils: féiem les paus.


----------



## Doraemon-

En castellà també es pot dir en plural, _hacer las paces, estar en paces,_ tot i que aquesta última potser siga menys freqüent.


----------



## Circunflejo

Elxenc said:


> M'agradat el teu : Estem en _*pauS*_. És cert que usem/usàvem el plural i no el singular com fa el castellà.


Dues cosetes:

Ha dit est*a*m en paus.
En castellà també fem ús del plural.


----------



## RIU

Circunflejo said:


> Dues cosetes:
> 
> Ha dit est*a*m en paus.
> En castellà també fem ús del plural.



Aquesta /a/ que nosaltres fem amb /e/, t'ho dirà en @Xiscomx tot i que dubto molt que hagi estat una errada.


----------



## Doraemon-

_estam_ és la conjugació balear. 
Elxenc l'ha citat usant la conjugació pròpia, no hi veig res d'estrany. No és exactament el mateix, però és una mica com si un argentí et diu en oral "haser las pases" i respons "me ha gustado ese 'hacer las paces' en plural", amb el so propi de la C. No és realment cap "error" ni ho trobaria estrany. És conjugació i no pronunciació, però vaja....


----------



## Circunflejo

Aquest al cel sia és una bona mostra de que la religió es un dels millors mantenidors de formes fossilitzades.



Doraemon- said:


> Elxenc l'ha citat usant la conjugació pròpia, no hi veig res d'estrany.


No és estrany però jo crec que si és fa una cita, s'ha de fer literalment.


----------



## Xiscomx

Sí, @RIU, no ha estat cap errada.
L'antiga flexió del verb estar per a la primera persona del plural del present d'indicatiu és estam. Ara bé, les variants dialectals mostren altres conjugacions:

Balears, alternam dues formes: estam i esteim.
València i Català oriental: estem.
Pirineu oriental i Català occidental: estam, estem.
Alguer: estam.
Com veis, l'única variant pròpia, entre totes, és la forma esteim de les Balears.


----------



## Doraemon-

Circunflejo said:


> No és estrany però jo crec que si és fa una cita, s'ha de fer literalment.



Si és una cita literal entre comilles sí, si és una cita informal es pot refer la frase amb les teues paraules, es fa a totes hores. Potser "cita" no seria la paraula, això ja no sé.


----------

